# My 2 New Parlor Rollers



## supastar2 (Mar 8, 2011)

I just got these 2 beauties last week! (You can't even see the all the colors on them in the picture)


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Cuties!  I love grizzles.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wow! Those are very handsome birds! Thank you for the picture!

Terry


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Glad to see you got your parlor rollers! Enjoy them!


----------



## supastar2 (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone these are my first pigeons. This may be a stupid question but should I put a toy in the cage for them & are there any treats that are healthy for them?
Thanks-


----------



## williamE (Feb 24, 2011)

*yea im sure they would love a toy or 2*

balls with bells things that hang n make noise they love them....


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

those are real nice.. love the color!


----------



## fireman (Apr 2, 2011)

Very pretty grizzles you have there!


----------



## UssChicago1 (Mar 7, 2011)

Very Pretty! Nice clean loft too


----------

